# 30.06 Brass headstamps



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was going through 30.06 casings tonight that I have collected over the past few years with anticipation of owning a 30.06 one day and found something odd in a particular casings headstamp. When I went to clean the primer pocket the large primer pocket cleaner would not fit, I tried a small pocket cleaner and it seemed very loose. The headstamp on the casing was:
- K A 7 3

I am about a year and half into reloading rifle cartridges and have quite a bit to learn. I am assuming this is not to be used? I never did try fitting a small primer into the pocket.

I hope I can get some input from other members about 30.06 casings I have collected. Here is a list of the other headstamps I have.
- 30.06 SPRG RP
- 30.06 SPRG FT
- W.W Super 30.06 SPRG
- Winchester 30.06 SPRG
- L C 6 7
- LG 62 MATCH
- FRONTIER 30.06 SPRG
- PMC 30.06 SPRG
- HXP 74
- F A 41
- S&W 30.06 SPRG
- WCC 41
- DFN 42
- SUPER-X 30-G-1906
- F A 29
- F A 41
- F A 38

I am kind of assuming if it does not say SPRG on the headstamp, chuck it in the garbage? I have more brass for 30.06 than I can probably shoot in a lifetime, so being smart and loading safe is my top concern. If I run out of the proper brass, I will purchase it.

I have loaded for 2 of my .223 Rem's, my .243 Win. and 2 of my .270 Win's with great success. But as I stated before, I have many more years of learning left. The rifle I am going to be reloading for is a Savage model 110 30.06 Sprinfield with a 1 in 10 twist. The load I am going to try is using a Federal Premium primer, 165 gr. Hornady SST with IMR 4064 and OAL of 3.24. Starting a few grains shy and working my way to 43 gr. and see how it is shooting; then go from there.

Thanks in advance to those that can give me information. :bowdown: It is very much appreciated.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The KA brass you have is Korean. Since it is Government brass they crimp in the primer. That is probably why you could not clean the pocket. There is nothing wrong with Government brass. When using it the best thing to do is sort it my head stamp. Gov brass also has less internal capacity than commercial brass. If you are going to use it work up a new load for it just to be safe.

I would not toss it in the garbage. There are a lot of us out there who could put that brass to good use. There are many hungry M1's out there. 

Those aren't credits that roll after Walker Texas Ranger, it is actually a list of people that Chuck Norris round house kicked in the face that day.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

People
Thanks for the information on the KA brass. After I found the pockets on them to be smaller, I did go through all the headstamps and seperated each headstamp into ziplocks and marked them.

2 other headstamped 30.06 brass I ran into problems with were:
- AMA 62
- 30.06 02 E.O.P.
When I was depriming these headstamps I broke a few pins. That is when I quickly became familiar with the Berdan primer (I'm a slow learner !!!). After that I set them to the side and I watch for those 2 headstamps when sorting brass.

I think I spend more time at the range brass hunting than shooting.....


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you start shooting a bunch of different manufacturers brass, you are going to get very poor results.

Your accuracy will also suffer if you like brass that was shot more than others. i.e. you shoot WW brass that was shot once will print differently than a piece of brass that has been shot 5 times.

Brass is one thing that you DO have a lot of control over when reloading. I buy all of mine new, and weigh each one and put them in ascending order so that I do not have a "heavy" shot after a "light" one. This is splitting hairs, but that is what I am trying to do to make my rifles as accurate as they can be.

Don't get me started on measuring and trimming... :eyeroll: :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I hope I can get some input from other members about 30.06 casings I have collected. Here is a list of the other headstamps I have.
> - 30.06 SPRG RP * Remington-Peters*
> - 30.06 SPRG FT * Federal*
> - W.W Super 30.06 SPRG *Winchester-Western Super X*
> ...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied, very appreciated. If others do have more to add, please share your knowledge.


----------

